# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره دوم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

لینک دانلود

----------

